
Inconsistent Mathematics - elasolova
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/mathematics-inconsistent/
======
elasolova
A related but more concise set-theoretic discussion is given here:
[https://philosophy.stackexchange.com/questions/9741/what-
are...](https://philosophy.stackexchange.com/questions/9741/what-are-the-
ramifications-of-the-limitations-of-zfc-set-theory)

------
nabla9
> Escher also actively collaborated with the English mathematician Roger
> Penrose.

What!!??

... OK. Somehow I always assumed that Escher lived in 1800s. But he lived
(1898 – 1972) and he knew Penrose who is older than I thought (born 1931, 87
years old).

I suspected for a moment that the article was intentionally inconsistent, but
it checks out.

